# Two baking stones



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been thinking about baking  one pizza with 2 stones in the oven,  stone on upper rack and pizza on the stone on lower rack.  Anyone try this method ?  Suppose to give a crisper crust  as well as cook the toppings better.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Interesting! Hmmmm.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)

I do not see how the additional stone would do much, if anything.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2010)

Depending on how close the top stone is to the pizza surface, it may radiate more intense and continuous heat down onto the topping.  That would cause the whole pizza to cook faster.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've been thinking about baking  one pizza with 2 stones in the oven,  stone on upper rack and pizza on the stone on lower rack.  Anyone try this method ?  Suppose to give a crisper crust  as well as cook the toppings better.


LC,
 I have an insert the fits in my oven stone on both sides and the bottom, the crust goes right on the bottom stone and let me tell you it is really nice,we love it.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Depending on how close the top stone is to the pizza surface, it may radiate more intense and continuous heat down onto the topping.  That would cause the whole pizza to cook faster.



But you'd only have to crank up the oven heat to get the same effect without using an additional stone.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Depending on how close the top stone is to the pizza surface, it may radiate more intense and continuous heat down onto the topping.  That would cause the whole pizza to cook faster.


I supposed that makes sense. I just have not seen an oven that has slats close enough to each other to be able to really do that.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2010)

GB said:


> I supposed that makes sense. I just have not seen an oven that has slats close enough to each other to be able to really do that.



I can arrange the shelves in my oven to about 3 inches apart.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got to get me a new oven!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah then you can stop chopping wood too!


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2010)




----------

